# Cold smoked Chile de Arbol Salsa



## richoso1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Smoked Chile del Arbol Salsa



30-40 chile del Arbol pods, stems removed

1 lb. sliced Roma tomatoes

3-4 garlic cloves, peeled

1 sliced onion

Smoked sea salt

Fresh ground pepper

½ cup chopped Cilantro



I smoked the chiles, tomatoes, garlic and onions in my Weber 22.5 in. grill, using the AMZN cold smoker. I lit up two rows of mesquite, more rows is too much smoke in a 22.5 in grill for my liking. Just for fun, I coated some Oaxaca and Manchego cheese with some spices I use in my chorizo, such as garlic, smoked Spanish paprika and mild Chimayo. But, that's another thread/recipe.







After the smoke, I toasted the chiles in a dry skillet at medium heat, until they started to smoke. I then removed them from the skillet to cool. I chopped the onions and garlic, and I put them in the skillet, along with a little olive oil, letting them cook until translucent. I then put everything in a food processor along with the Cilantro, adding about ¼ cup of water at a time, as I pulsed it to the consistency I like. Lastly I added a little smoked sea salt and fresh ground black pepper, and served it with chips.









It's all good my friend.


----------



## nullifygirls (Mar 25, 2011)

hmm yummy i'll try it very soon


----------



## ninaflor (Sep 11, 2011)

That looks good!


----------

